# where can I replace right of abode cerificate and/or aus passport withig the uk?



## eSean (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all,

My wife and I live in the UK however, she is from Australia, she moved here back in 1998 and was granted right of abode, had the certificate etc etc then about 16 months ago her brother came here to the UK for a visit, when he left he had taken my wifes Australian Passport, Australian Birth Certificate and UK Right of Abode certificate so he could get right of abode aswell, proof of his sister etc etc.

She has not heard from him ever since, he has vanished and no one can find him.

Two questions if I may please:

1) How can she get a copy of her right of abode from the UK?

2) How can she get a copy of her Australian birth certificate?

She now needs this information as she has been summoned for Jury service in Feb 2010.

many Thanks and ALL help/suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

eSean said:


> Hi all,
> My wife and I live in the UK however, she is from Australia, she moved here back in 1998 and was granted right of abode, had the certificate etc etc then about 16 months ago her brother came here to the UK for a visit, when he left he had taken my wifes Australian Passport, Australian Birth Certificate and UK Right of Abode certificate so he could get right of abode aswell, proof of his sister etc etc.
> 
> She has not heard from him ever since, he has vanished and no one can find him.
> ...


From the Home Office. There will be a charge.



> 2) How can she get a copy of her Australian birth certificate?


From the state registrar where the birth took place (was registered). Google for contact details. Often you can order online, and they will post overseas.


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

eSean said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I live in the UK however, she is from Australia, she moved here back in 1998 and was granted right of abode, had the certificate etc etc then about 16 months ago her brother came here to the UK for a visit, when he left he had taken my wifes Australian Passport, Australian Birth Certificate and UK Right of Abode certificate so he could get right of abode aswell, proof of his sister etc etc.
> 
> ...


Start here: https://www.passports.gov.au/Web/Requirements/BirthCertificates.aspx

The Australian High Commission will help. Brother may get into some trouble.


----------

